
A New Look at Strong Opinions (Weakly Held) - namick
https://dev.to/namick/a-new-look-at-strong-opinions-weakly-held-46ee
======
cryptosatire
This is a nice look at the "weakly held" part.

I find it interesting that Paul Saffo, who originally coined this term talked
about forming a strong opinion out of pure intuition, despite the unknown.

"Allow your intuition to guide you to a conclusion, no matter how imperfect —
this is the “strong opinion” part."

However, I think most people use this term today with the assumption that you
should have a strong opinion only if you actually know what you are talking
about.

